#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Gaat de niet-moslim direct naar de hel?

## [email protected]

==========

----------


## Adam-xy

Assalamo 3alaykum ikhwani,

Akhi Bilal jazaka allaho khayran,
hiermee wil ik reageren op je schrijven en wil zeggen dat tegenwoordig alleen gelovige moslims mogen jannah (paradijs ) in want iedereen is op de hoogte van de islam. alleen joden en en christenen en al die mensen die in de profeten van Allah hebben geloofd in die tijd mogen de paradijs in want de profeten en boodschappers van allah waren allemaal moslims. de islam dus is niet met de profeet mohammed meegekomen maar 3issa, mussa , ibrahim , nou7 etc waren ook moslims...ibrahim abu al anbya2 was degene die ons moslims heeft genoemd . "ons" zijn al die mensen die in Allah en zijn profeten hebben geloofd... gezien dat Qoran en mohammed sa3ws resp. de laatste boek en boodschapper is komen die andere boeken te vervallen omdat ze niet meer geldig waren. Mohammed is dus de laatste nabiye en rassoul en Qoran is de laatste volledige en complete boodschap voor de hele mensheid ....de profeet zei : <<al yawm akmalto lakoum dinakoum wa atmamto 3alaykoum ni3mati wa radayto lakoum al islam dina..>> en Allah swt zei : <<...inna addina 3inda Allahi al islam, waman yabtaghi ghayra al islami dinan falan yo9bala minho wa howa fi al akhirati mina al khassirin ...>>
de boodschap is gerricht aan alle mensen niet alleen maar aan arabieren...Allah heeft arabia gekozen voor wahy als wonder omdat arabieren toen analfabeten waren ....de islam dus is niet arabisch maar universeel... wie niet in de islam gelooft wie niet in de profetie van mohammed sa3ws gelooft zal zeker zijn plaats in de hel nemen akhi ...geloven hier betekent niet zeggen la ilaha illa allah met je mond alleen maar je moet ernaar handelen....het doel van mensen's bestaan is Allah aanbiden niet meer en niet minder...

moge Allah ons zegenen en onze zonden vergeven ameen wa al 7amdolillah rabbi al 3alamin.



Adam-xy

----------


## Yassine #1

As salam aleikum,

Alleen joden en christenen die voor de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) hebben geleefd, en de moslims gaan naar de hemel?? Ik kan me daar gedeeltelijk in vinden. Op het moment dat iemand echt de keus heeft om moslim, of niet, te worden (bijvoorbeeld atheisten), dan kan ik mij de hel voor ze voorstellen. Maar stel je voor, een stam diep in de rimboe die geen contact met de buitenwereld heeft, wat gebeurt er met hen? Er is echt geen mogelijkheid geweest om in aanraking met de islam te komen. Gaan zij dan toch naar de hel? 

Hoop op een antwoord van iemand.

Wassalaam,


Yassine

----------


## zwerver

@ Adam-xy, Yassine #1

Jullie begaan een zonde, hoe kun jij het recht in handen nemen, Allah bepaald, jij weet niks. 

Waarom lezen jullie niet gewoon wat er in de Koran staat, een boek die bedoeld is als leiding, maar jullie verdraaien alles d.m.v hadith.

----------


## ronald

> [i]Geplaatst wie niet in de islam gelooft wie niet in de profetie van mohammed sa3ws gelooft zal zeker zijn plaats in de hel nemen 7amdolillah rabbi al 3alamin.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam-xy [/B]




Beste Adam-xy,

Hoe kan iemand dat nu op deze manier verkondigen? God heeft meerdere wegen die tot Hem leiden. Voor jou geldt misschien jouw visie omdat je moslim bent. De grootste verdienste de Mohammed heeft is dat hij afgodendienaren moslim, naar eengodendom, heeft gebracht. Met hem is het niet begonnen. De grootste fout die moslims maken is dat zij doen en spreken alsof zij God zijn. Dit neigt naar godslastering. Uiteindelijk heeft God een verbond met de mensheid vanaf Noach gemaakt die eeuwig duurt. Als een mens zich daaraan houdt, is hij rechtvaardig en verdient hij de toekomstige wereld. Dan nog is dit een berekening die God en alleen God maakt. Als jij meer op jezelf wilt nemen dan dat zg "basispaket" dan is dat jouw afweging en goed recht. Daar ligt de respect in die je (eventueel) verdient. Breek je de hele wereld af en veroordeel jij die alsof jij God zou zijn, dan heb jij evenmin zoveel recht en respect op die toekomstige wereld. 
Groeten.

----------


## Aicha19

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Er zijn geen verdoemden.
> Er zijn geen uitverkorenen.
> Er zijn alleen idioten op dit forum.
> 
> Ed*


Dat wordt dus bedoeld met ongelovigen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Beste mensen, 
jullie zullen het met me eens zijn dat men de echte *Waarheid* met hoofdletter W alleen bij God zelf kan vinden. Wat zal volgen is *mijn persoonlijke interpretatie* van het jodendom, het christendom en de islam. Ik zeg niet dat het de absolute waarheid is. Men kan het met me eens zijn of niet. Door de eeuwen heen heeft God verschillende boodschappers naar de aarde gestuurd om de mensen kennis te laten maken met Zijn woord en zijn wetten. Als een van de eerste monotheistische geloven op aarde ontstond aldus het jodendom of judaisme en later daaruit het christendom, de islam, het sikh-geloof en het bahai'-geloof (maar deze twee laatsten zal ik even buiten beschouwing laten omdat ik er te winig vanaf weet om er iets zinnigs over te zeggen). Mijn punt is eigenlijk, dat God alleen de echte waarheid kan weten omtrent al deze dingen. Ikzelf ben een christen, maar waar zou ik het recht vandaan halen om mensen met een ander geloof te veroordelen? Dat is aan God, niet aan de mensen. En om eerlijk te zijn denk ik dat God liever een atheist heeft die andere mensen respecteert en met liefde behandelt, dan een christen of een moslim of een jood die schreeuwt over macht en glorie Gods, maar in de praktijk liefdeloos en goddeloos handelt. (Voorbeelden te over zou ik zeggen:George Bush, Jan-Peter Balkenende, Pim Fortuyn, ayatollah Khomeiny, mullah Omar, Saddam Hoessein, Baruch Goldstein, de joodse kolonisten op de Westoever). De belangrijkste boodschap die God ons geeft is er dan ook een die niet zozeer met religie als wel met liefde, vrede en solidariteit te maken heeft. Want uiteindelijk moeten we met elkaar door in deze wereld, of we dat nou willen of niet! 

Ik wens jullie allemaal fijne feestdagen en een gezegend 2003 vol van liefde, vreugde, kracht en wijsheid toe!


Greetzzz en knufs,


Roosje.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Heejjj dankje Ed,
had ik niet van jou verwacht!




Greetzzzz,

Roosje.  :Smilie:   :lekpuh:   :Smilie:   :lekpuh:

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Hee Ed ik bedoelde niet dat jij een boeman was ofzo, maar ik stoorde me alleen aan een opmerking van jou, waarin je zei dat er "alleen maar idioten op dit forum" zijn. Kijk, ik ben het ook niet met iedereen evenzeer eens, maar ik probeer wel in gesprek te blijven, met mensen mee te denken enzo...... ik pleit ook voor vrijheid van meningsuiting *tot op zekere hoogte* , ik bedoel, van die mensen zoals bijvoorbeeld wijlen Pim Fortuyn die hele geloven en culturen gaan beledigen, moeten in mijn ogen wel vervolgd worden volgens de Nederlandse strafwet, op grond van artikel 1 van de Grondwet. Maar goed, zoveel mensen, zoveel meningen.....


Greetzzzz,

Roosje.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Beste Ed,
van superioriteitscomplexen houd ik niet en van complottheorieen evenmin. Maar je (als je het tenminste niet erg vind dat ik "je" zeg) moet een onderscheid maken tussen een bepaalde, nogal starre manier van geloven en de geopolitieke realiteit. Het kapitalisme, imperialisme en het zionisme, die in wezen geen van drieen deugen en nog veel gruwelijker aberraties veroorzaken, bestaan helaas nou eenmaal. (Dat wil niet zeggen dat ik er iets van moet hebben. Ik stel slechts feiten vast.) Maar goed, ik begrijp wat je bedoelt. Maar als ik jou was, zou ik me op de positieve mensen richten, die hier op maroc.nl toch echt in de meerderheid zijn en ook proberen om, om een politieke term te gebruiken, "in dialoog" te blijven. Dat werkt echt beter dan ruziemaken. In het groot, maar ook in het klein.

Veel succes en groetjes,

Roos.

----------


## crazy2000

EdV & Ronald :


als het goed is toets je dit in:
www.maroc.nl en daarna ga je bewust naar de Forum Islam toch ??

Dan is het voor de hand liggend dat er versen vanuit de koran op de forum geplaatst zullen worden daar moet j eniet van opkijken.

Ik vind het een beetje raar dat jullie zo reageren op [email protected] omdat hij een vers vanuit de koran plaats met een uitleg vanuit de hatdiths.


Ajuuus

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door crazy2000_ 
> *EdV & Ronald :
> 
> 
> als het goed is toets je dit in:
> www.maroc.nl en daarna ga je bewust naar de Forum Islam toch ??
> 
> Dan is het voor de hand liggend dat er versen vanuit de koran op de forum geplaatst zullen worden daar moet j eniet van opkijken.
> 
> ...



idris Offline 21-12-2002 23:58 

LEES DIT EERST: 


abdelilah 
Junior Member

Geslacht: Onzijdig
Registratie: Sep 2001
Locatie: amsterdam
Berichten: 3
Strafpunten: 0


Status: Offline 
niet100%islamverklaring he 
alleerst wil ik zeggen dat ik mij grote zorgen baar over de manier waarop de islaam ter discussie gesteld wordt en in verband wordt gebracht met allerlei aspecten waar je in de islam zelf niks van terugvindt,of zelf verboden zijn 
en hoe iedereen zich maar als een islaam-deskundige afschilderten daarbij dingen roept die helemaal niet of misschien deels waar zijn 
verder zou het best wel handig zijn als je iets zegt te citeren of beweert dat het in de koran staat om het desbetreffende ayat(alinea)
uit de desbetreffende vers aan te halen,want tot mijn verbazing lees of maak jij dingen op uit de koran die er niet in staanik heb zelf mijn hele leven naast mijn reguliere opleiding ook op en islamistische school gzeten en heel wat over de islam geleerd en daarbij de hele koran talloze malen helemaal uitgelezen en dan bedoel ik begrijpend lezen 
en ook nog eens bijna in zijn geheel uit mijn hoofd ken,
maar hetgeen jij beweert ben ik dus vreemd genoeg nog nooit tegengekomen of ook maar iets wat er op lijkt of erbij in de buurt komt
integendeel,er wordt namelijk meerdere malen de nadruk gelegd op het feit dat er geen (Islaam onder dwang bestaat),en dus niemand gedwongen kan of mag worden om wel/of niet te kiezen voor welke religie dan ook en dat het de mens alleen is toegestaan om de kennis en wijsheden uit de islam en de koran te verkondigen aan eenieder die daar oren naar heeft en/of ervoor open staat en elke vorm van dwang daar niet bij past,
geloven(geloofsbelijdenis) dient te geschieden op geheel vrijwillige basis
gezien het feit dat op de dag des oordeels eenieder zich voor zijn daden en keuzes en de daar bijkomende beslissingen zal verantwoordenen daarvoor afgerekend wordt heeft dus alleen de allah het alleenrecht om hierover te oordelen en niemand anders,
wie oordeelt beter dan allah zelf
en bovendien is het beter en nuttiger om iemand te bekeren tot de islam die dat uit vrije wil verkest dan iemand te dwingen en dat deze alsnog niet praktiseert volgens de regels van de sjaariah en zich zal misdragen en de islam en de gehele oemmah schade berokkennen zal en een slechte naam geeft door zijn gedrag(zoals velen ) en wie is dan verantwoordelijk voor hem ,degene die hem heeft gedwongen om te geloven terwijl deze niet wilde geloven of er nog niet klaar voor was
verder is religie universeel toepasbaar en hoeft deze niet aangepast te worden aan de tijd en de opvatting of interpretatie ervan evenmin 
er zijn regels en die horen nageleefd te worden ongeacht welke tijd of plaats men leeft en verder draait het om respect voor een ieder al is het alleen om zijn schepper.
en is deze maar op een manier te interpreteren als men alles in een algeheel verband plaatst 
en eenieder die een religie misbruikt of anders interpreteert met welke vorm van winstoogmerk of persoonlijk voordeel dan ook
tot slot wl ik zeggen dat de islam de dialoog nooit uit de weg is gegaan 
en altijd hiertoe bereid is geweest en zal zijn 
neem nou de moslim vs christen dialoog die inmiddels alweer en tijd geleden is gevoerd, die zijn ze ook aangegaan en zijn de moslims als winnaars uit de bus gekomen en de christenen het de handdoek in de ring hebben gegooid omdat ze niet om de essentie en de schoonheid van de islaam heen konden

wees voorzichtig met wat je roept
ik heb je in je vorige discussie ook al goed voor het blok gezet maar je lijkt het nooit te leren
bezint eer gij begint
think before u act
de groeten 

DIT BERICHT VAN ABDELILAH.


Natuurlijk kan hier een ieder de Koran citeren. Vaak zijn uitspraken echter op meerdere manieren te interperteren. Wanneer ik denk dat bepaalde uitspraken op interpretaties ergens mee in strijd zijn, reageer ik daar op. De Koran is een godsdienstig boek en er zijn er meerdere. De vraag is dan meestal met wie en hoe zijn bepaalde uitspraken in tegenstelling? Zijn versen dan niet meer nader te bekijken?
Er wordt namelijk zovaak met Koranversen tegen anderen geschermd.
Ik vind juist dat het raar zou zijn als niemand zou reageren. Of mag ik, als niet-moslim, dat soms niet doen? Misschien reageer je meer inhoudelijk.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Beste mensen,
laten wij er, als we met elkaar discussieren, wel vanuit gaan dat we allemaal recht van spreken hebben! Dat lijkt me wel verstandig. En natuurlijk zullen de meetse moslims meer van hadiths afweten dan niet-moslims, maar het is natuurlijk de bedoeling dat men reageert vanuit de kennis die men _heeft_ en niet vanuit vooroordelen en/of eigen ideeen over hoe de zaken in elkaar _zouden moeten zitten_ . En Ed, het zou verstandig zijn als jij ermee om zou leren gaan, dat niet iedereen dezelfde mening heeft als jij. Daar draait het nou juist om in een discussie!

Groeten,
Roos.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

In de naam van God, de Barmhartige Erbarmer, de Meedogende,

"Voorzeker, de gelovigen, de joden, de christenen en de Sabianen - wie onder hen ook in Allah (God) en de laatste Dag geloven en goede daden verrichten, zullen Hun beloning bij hun Heer ontvangen en er zal geen vrees over hen komen, noch zullen zij treuren." (2.62, gevonden op Koran online op maroc.nl)

Alhoewel ik jouw tafsir erg interessant vond, Bilal, ben ik het niet met haar (de uitleg) eens. Laat ik er nu even de nadruk op leggen dat ik geen islamologe of -deskundige ben. Ik spreek vanuit hetgeen ik weet en ik meet me qua kennis absoluut niet met de door jou geciteerde beroemde islamgeleerden. Ik ga uit van mijn eigen logische verstand en van wat ik in de Koran heb gelezen. Volgens 1 van jouw geleerden is de correcte uitleg van deze soera dat christenen, joden en Sabianen die niet de kans hebben gekregen om met de islamitische leer in contact te komen, beloond zullen worden mits zij goede daden verrichten en in God en de laatste Dag geloven. Wat mij opvalt, is dat jouw geleerde nog een voorwaarde stelt, nl. dat zij niet de kans hebben gehad om met de islam in contact te komen. Hij voegt dus een voorwaarde toe aan deze tekst, zonder dat die in de tekst terug te vinden en voegt dus iets toe d.m.v. zijn eigen mening, zonder dat hiervoor bevestiging te vinden is in de Koran. Ik geef toe dat iedere uitleg een kwestie is van interpretatie, maar men moet dan wel duidelijk het verschil maken tussen de eigen mening en hetgeen in de Koran/Bijbel/Thora/ander religieus geschrift staat. Een interessant detail hierbij is, dat christenen en joden die qua theologie niet islamitisch zijn, maar qua manier van leven en handelwijzen wel, vaak door moslims ook "moslims" genoemd worden. Dat sluit natuurlijk geheel bij deze soera aan, d.w.z. dat men christenen en joden, die goed leven en in God en de laatste Dag geloven ook als "moslims", d.w.z. als menzen, die zich overgeven aan God, zou kunnenbeschouwen. Ook treffend vond ik het antwoord dat een bevriende moslima mij eens gaf toen ik vroeg: "Maar wat als een moslim nou rookt, drinkt, liegt, bedriegt en steelt maar toch de islamitische leer aanhangt?" Zij zei toen: "Dan is hij geen moslim (meer)." Dat wil dus zeggen dat zij daarmee erkent dat iemand die de islamitische geloofsleer aanhangt, niet noodzakelijkerwijs een (echte) moslim hoeft te zijn. Een jood of een christen die op een andere manier gelooft maar wel goed leeft, geeft zich dan natuurlijk meer over aan God dan zo'n nep-moslim. Zo zou je het natuurlijk ook om kunnen draaien, als je ervanuit gaat dat het christendom of het jodendom het geloof is, dat het dichtst bij de Waarheid van God staat. En zo kan ik nog wel uren doortheoretiseren, zucht.... Nou, ik stop maar. God weet het het beste, maar Hij heeft ons gelukkig wel gezond verstand gegeven.

Thalla,

Roosje.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Yassine #1_ 
> *As salam aleikum,
> 
> Alleen joden en christenen die voor de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) hebben geleefd, en de moslims gaan naar de hemel?? Ik kan me daar gedeeltelijk in vinden. Op het moment dat iemand echt de keus heeft om moslim, of niet, te worden (bijvoorbeeld atheisten), dan kan ik mij de hel voor ze voorstellen. Maar stel je voor, een stam diep in de rimboe die geen contact met de buitenwereld heeft, wat gebeurt er met hen? Er is echt geen mogelijkheid geweest om in aanraking met de islam te komen. Gaan zij dan toch naar de hel? 
> 
> Hoop op een antwoord van iemand.
> 
> Wassalaam,
> 
> ...


Kijk de ra7ma van Allah swt:

Link:

http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=e...&QR=10134&dgn=3

*Question #10134: Ruling on those who are not reached by the call of Islam 

Question: 


Will the people living in the remotest places on earth like the rainforests or the south pole, go to hell or heaven, the case being that they never encountered anyone or prophet, who has told them about Allah and Islam ? 

Answer: 

Praise be to Allaah. 

The best scholarly opinion concerning this type of people is that they will be put to the test on the Day of Resurrection. Whoever obeys will enter Paradise and whoever disobeys will enter Hell, because Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning):

And We never punish until We have sent a Messenger (to give warning) [al-Israa 17:15] 

Majmoo Fataawa al-Shaykh Ibn Baaz (may Allaah have mercy on him), 1/456 (www.islam-qa.com)* 

En link:

http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=e...e&QR=1244&dgn=3

Question #1244: The fate of kuffaar who did not hear the message of Islam 

Question: 

Someone has asked me this question (she is about to 
become a muslimah). Her statement: 'A lot of others will never meet a Muslim in person. Will they be held responsible for their ignorance? What exactly does this mean: "After the revelation of the Quran who ever receives this message & does not abide by it is a non-believer"? 
i. Who is considered to have received the message? 
ii. Isn't it possible for people to have not received the message even though the Quran is in existence?'

Answer: 

Praise be to Allaah.

It is part of the justice of Allaah that He does not punish any people until He has first sent a warning to them and unless there is evidence against them. Allaah does not treat anybody unfairly. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning):  And We never punish until We have sent a Messenger (to give warning). [al-Israa 17:15].

In his tafseer (commentary) on this aayah, Ibn Katheer (may Allaah have mercy on him) said: These words, And We never punish until We have sent a Messenger (to give warning) tell us of the justice of Allaah, may He be exalted, and that He does not punish anyone until after He has established evidence against him by sending a Messenger to him. This is like the aayat (interpretation of the meaning):  Every time a group is cast therein [into Hell], its keeper will ask, Did no warner come to you? They will say, Yes indeed; a warner did come to us, but we belied him and said: Allaah never sent down anything (of revelation), you are only in great error. [al-Mulk 67:8] and: And those who disbelieved will be driven to Hell in groups, till, when they reach it, the gates thereof will be opened (suddenly like a prison at the arrival of its prisoners). And its keepers will say, Did not the Messengers come to you from yourselves, - reciting to you the Verses of your Lord, and warning you of the Meeting of this Day of yours? They will say: Yes, but the Word of torment has been justified against the disbelievers! [al-Zumar 39:71]

A person who has never heard of Islam or the Prophet SAWS (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him), and who has never heard the message in its correct and true form, will not be punished by Allaah if he dies in a state of kufr (disbelief). If it were asked what his fate will be, the answer will be that Allaah will test him on the Day of Resurrection: if he obeys, he will enter Paradise and if he disobeys he will enter Hell. The evidence (daleel) for this is the hadeeth of al-Aswad ibn Saree, who reported that the Prophet of Allaah SAWS (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: There are four (who will protest) to Allaah on the Day of Resurrection: the deaf man who never heard anything, the insane man, the very old man, and the man who died during the fatrah (the interval between the time of Eesaa (Jesus, upon whom be peace) and the time of Muhammad SAWS (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him)). The deaf man will say, O Lord, Islam came but I never heard anything. The insane man will say, O Lord, Islam came but the children ran after me and threw stones at me. The very old man will say, O Lord, Islam came but I did not understand anything. The man who died during the fatrah will say, O Lord, no Messenger from You came to me. He will accept their promises of obedience, then word will be sent to them to enter the Fire. By the One in Whose hand is the soul of Muhammad, if they enter it, it will be cool and safe for them.

According to another report, he said: Whoever enters it, it will be cool and safe for him, and whoever does not enter it will be dragged to it. (The hadeeth was reported by Imaam Ahmad and Ibn Hibbaan, and deemed saheeh by al-Albaani, Saheeh al-Jaami, 881).

Everyone who hears the message of Islam in a sound and correct form (and rejects it), will have evidence aginst him. Whoever dies without having heard the message, or having heard it in a distorted form, then his case is in the hands of Allaah. Allaah knows best about His creation, and He will never treat anyone unfairly. And Allaah is All-Seer of His slaves. 

Islam Q&A 
Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid (www.islam-qa.com)

Moge Allah swt ons leiden

----------


## Ridouan

up

----------


## fatimawie?

*Beste Yassine,

Waarom zou je je druk moeten maken om wie wel of niet naar de hel gaat (of ze nu in de rimboe leven of niet). Het belangrijkste is dat jij ernaar moet streven om zelf naar de hemel te gaan. Allah is de enige die weet wie wel of niet naar de hemel gaat en waarom.

Assalam aleikum*

----------


## PMK

niemand bepaals ook al ben je goed of slecht allah bepaald wie hij in zijn hemelen wilt hebben en wie hij in zijn hel wilt laten bevinden.
je gaat naar de hemel als je voor je geloof opkomst en dan ervoor dood gaat als een martelaar dan weet je dat je naar de hemel gaat of als je als een echte moslim hebt geleefd meer niet

----------


## PMK

selemhalikum!!!!!!!!!!!

Niet-moslims worden ook gestrafd zusters en broeders want je wordt in de hel gegooid 7meter en de vuur komt en je huid gaat weg en komt weer aangroeien en weer en weer en weer en dan gaat de profeet zeggen tegen allah vergeef hem of haar want hun hebben toch aan je geloofd aan je troon en geen god bestaat naast u..



mensen allah strafd die gene die niet aan hem geloofd en ook al 
weet je dat je moet bidden en het niet doet dan gaat die je straffen.

maar allah weet beter want hij vergeef wie hij maar wilt.

----------


## PMK

sorry een correctie tesnel getypt geen 7 meter maar 70 meter ongeveer

----------


## indygirl_roosje

En dat allemaal in het kader van "ikke, ikke, ikke en de rest kan stikken", zeker? Nou?

Beslema,

Rosalinda.

----------


## PMK

selemhalikum


nee ik bedoel niet ikke ikke en de rest kan stikken 

ik denk niet zo

jij denkt dat ik zo ben maar je mag mensen niet zomaar beoordelen

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Ik had het over fatimawie, niet over PMK.


Groetjes,


Rosalinda.

----------


## PMK

selemhalikum,

sorry

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Is al goed, PMK.



Groetjes,



Rosalinda.

----------


## guney

Beste Roosje,

Ik ben het niet met je eens dat goed 'liever' een athest heeft, Een atheist is iemand die aanvaard dat er geen god is, in tegenstelling tot een moslim die dat wel accepteert, maar over het laatste stukje heb ik niets op aantemerken, maar 1 ding wil ik duidelijk maken, tegen iedereen,

George Washington Bush .. 

Hij is geen Atheist, maar een Satanist.
De 'Joden' die opdracht geven om Palestina te bezetten zijn geen Joodse machthebbers, het zijn Zionisten.

Deze wereld draait zowat daarom, de illuminati.
Hun hebben ZO-VEEL macht, dat ze zelfs bijna je gedachte kunnen lezen.
ik ben een moslim die 5x perdag bid, vast etc. dat wou ik even meegeven
De mensen die dit nu lezen en veel over de illuminati weten .. 
ik geef jullie paar tips
Eet gezond, eet geen junkfood, ZELFS dat weerhoud je ervan om 5x perdag te bidden, je word er lui van, geloof me ik dacht ook eerst van ''WTF ? zover gaat het ook weer niet'' maar ik dacht laat me het voor de grap proberen, dus ik at 5 dagen geen junkfood, toen begon de heilige maand ramadan .. dus jullie raden het al, ik begon met bidden.

i

----------

